# R.I.P., Tuvan Throat Singer Kongar-Ol Ondar



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

The world-fmous Tuvan throat singer Kongar-Ol Ondar hs died at the age of 51 in his native republic of Tuva 
in southern Siberia Russia , which is located on the border of Mongolia .
Sad news indeed . Ondar made the unearthly sound of Tuvan throat singing , in which one singer is able to produce two or more tones at the same time by making overtones audible, and toured throughout the world .
The Tuvans are a Turkic people who have traditionally been nomadic herders roaming the steppes of southern Siberia , practice a mixture of trditional shamanism and Tibetan Buddhism . 
In recent years under Soviet influence , most were forced to abandon their nomadic lifestyle to live in villages and small cities in the republic , which has had a deleteriouseffect on their ancient culture .


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

That is a sad news for music in general and for ethnological music heritage in particular due to the fragility of these communities. 

I don't know about this man but I am pretty aware of his tradition and the importance that this kind of cultures, in general, have -in a oppressive single cultured world- for the preservation of the diversity of ways of living from where solutions to social and environmental problems are frequently found in communitarian social models as keys for the sustainable use of resources.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I am a lover of throat music, especially from the Nunavut area
But any loss from this dying art is to be mourned


----------

